# "Adeptus Mechanicus" (Blood Angels)



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Let me start with, I am a huge fan of Dreadnoughts. They are fantastic units in my opinion, and are great benefits to the armies they have been joined with.

And then, the dream came true and the Blood Angels had allowed Dreads as a TROOP CHOICE!

So, I immediately set forth the pen and paper, to build myself a list. My friends and I all play 2500 point games, so came up w/ a 11 Dread, 2500 point list.

It was a challenge, but dang it was fun. So now, I have a list.

Then I got a bit of help - and started with this!

First things first: Had to make some Servitor heads (I feel an apt replacement for Death Company. Mindlessly walking towards the nearest target and gun it down.) List calls for them to trade in their pistol for proper Bolters. (why will be explained later)


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

interesting concept, a 11 dreadnought list is cool. Some forseeable problems is HQ, and im fairly sure Blood angels can't take techmarines as HQ so im interested in what you will make.


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Lethiathan said:


> interesting concept, a 11 dreadnought list is cool. Some forseeable problems is HQ, and im fairly sure Blood angels can't take techmarines as HQ so im interested in what you will make.


Well, despite the lack of Techmarines- I did what I could.

I went with Tycho - cause he too can 'go' DC, but also cause he has Specialty Ammo. Has a greater AdMech feel to him, cause of that. Plus, he extends that to the servitors - letting the whole 25 man blob get variable weapons.


----------



## dragonadam (Mar 22, 2011)

This sounds really awesome. What's the entire army list going to be?


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

dragonadam said:


> This sounds really awesome. What's the entire army list going to be?


Sure!

HQ: Captain Tycho (probably Death Company version)
* He is here for his Special Issue Ammo choices.

Troops:
Death Company:
x24 Death Company w/ Bolter & Chainsword
x1 Death Company w/ Bolter & Power Weapon

x5 Death Company Dreadnought
w/ Blood Talons (Melta Gun / Heavy Flamer) & Magna Grapples
+ Drop Pod

Heavy:
x3 Dreadnought w/ x2 Twin Autocannons

Elite
x3 Furioso Librarians
(All w/ Wings of Sang - 
1 w/ Sanguine Sword, Unleash Rage, Might of Heroes)

2500 on the nose =D

And now, MORE WORK!

Here is the Scupt WIP pics for the "Tech Magos" - which is also the HQ.
































































I decided to do the "Dead Mans Hand" powerfist a little differently - so here I have the power arcing from thumb and fingers.





































And here are the Digital Weapons









AdMech logo, on the underside of the hand.
Because I care.










Instead of doing a Combi-Melta, I decided to do a Servo-Harness kind of thing w/ a Bolter and Melta. 




































Enjoys


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Your GS skillz make me want to sob and never mix blue and yellow putty again...

A cool idea and some incredible GS work to start it out.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Your a Green Stuff Master! Also commenting on the list, never take blood talons AND magna grapples, you don't have the strength to kill tanks with talons, so if you want magna grapples take DCCW's (Fists)


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Lethiathan said:


> Your a Green Stuff Master! Also commenting on the list, never take blood talons AND magna grapples, you don't have the strength to kill tanks with talons, so if you want magna grapples take DCCW's (Fists)



Oh! Thank you for the advice! n_n


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, had another productive day.

To everyone that reads this today, Happy Easter.
For those that read this later - I had a Happy Easter =D














































Still gotta get the servo-rig painted up, but that should be done soon.

More to come.

Also: I cannot claim all the credit for this project. While I did build the list, and came up w/ the conversion idea, and am funding this whole thing - i have been getting a lot of help from my friend Alex. Just giving credit where it is due.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow, you have stunning GS skills!!! Great work so far! 

Rev


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I must commend you on your sculpting, its really ambitious! It is always exciting to see people develop sculpting skills and see what projects they tackle!

The magos looks pretty cool. I have some critiques though. You have sculpted a lot of armor and machined pieces. However a lot of them retain that soft blobby-look. There are certain spots where the armor, armor trim, and mechanical parts could really use more attention. 

Don't be afraid to take an exacto knife to some of your greenstuff and trim it, carve it, or shave little bits away. Green-stuff isn't just an additive medium. And besides if you trim too much off you can always add it back on.

And don't be afraid of using a needle file to smooth and plane armor plates and armor trim. Trim that is a regular depth and smooth looks a lot more believable than 'trim' with soft spongy edges.

Keep up the good work! I'm looking forward to the rest of this army developing in this log!

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## shiftystylin (Mar 24, 2012)

I think your work is amazing! I have recently tried using kneadatite from Wayland games to make a hose (running from a dev's backpack to a flamer attached to a powerfist) and I just don't seem to have the ability to work with greenstuff so when I see work like this, its eye popping! Any pointers *nudge nudge*


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your praise, encouragement, and rep =D It really makes the effort put into this worth it!

@Shiftystylin: Practice, practice, practice - and hoses are just rolled slow and steady.


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Seeing that I have little to no life... I've been busily working on my day off, cause of the holiday.

So, here is another PILE of pictures.
Here are some close-up's of the Adanced Combat Servitors. They are all armed w/ a Bolter and CCW. Being servitors one or the others of these are grafted on - some of the CCW's are plasticard claws. (despite the fact the codex clearly says Chainswords- i believe I can get away with that conversion. Thoughts?)


















Many still need "Fleshing Out" with greenstuff - but this is a starting idea.








































I love how Terminator arms have a great cybernetic feel - especially after the shoulder pad has been neglected to be added.


Even though they don't have a Sargent figure for the Death Company - I decided I like the idea of one guy being better then the rest - so, I spent those last odd (x-many) points and upgraded one to have a Power Weapon. I decided a classic techpriest "gear axe" would look good, but I went and made mine a little straighter.

So, here is "Power Weapon Guy" and two more regular ones. I am particularly happy with the gun i found for him - a lil more ornate.

































Some "Overseer" close-ups. In my mind, this guy is 'high enough' that he takes away "Mindlock"


























And just so ya know what I mean with "i was bored" and "had a day off".... 
All of this was raw materials, not too long ago.











Again: A special thank you to Alex for all his assistance in this project.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

aweshum. Now paint em all


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I am absolutely floored by your skill. Amazing stuff.


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Lethiathan said:


> aweshum. Now paint em all


*Challenge Accepted!*

But first!

Here are the pic's of the finished Tech-Magos (HQ):























































BEHOLD!
In all his ZOOMED IN glory!












Well, he's /almost/ done. Still gotta do the 
"Special-Ammo-Servo-Skull-Selector" things. =D


.... Oh wait, i was wrong. THEY DONE!






































Tada!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Good looking guys!


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

These are some amazing model so far WarHammerman. My only critique is on the magos, it was hard to tell cuz the top of the pic was a little blurry but it didn't look like you drilled the barrel of the meltagun. With all the detail put in everything, you really should drill the barrels of all the guns, it'll help a lot!


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Ask, and you shall receive. 




























































































































































































And the "Overseer"









All together now: 










And now, my hands are giving out.
Time for a steak, a nap, and a hot shower.


See ya.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Your sculpting makes me depressed. The sheer volume of it and the quality of your work is fantastic. Rep for the fluffy army. I too am a huge fan of dreads, look forward to seeing them all.


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

shaantitus said:


> Your sculpting makes me depressed. The sheer volume of it and the quality of your work is fantastic. Rep for the fluffy army. I too am a huge fan of dreads, look forward to seeing them all.


Thank you. =D

I plan on using 3 different models for the 3 different Dreads.

Epic Warhound Titans for the 3 "Rifleman" Dreads
Inquisitor models for the Furioso Librarians (Tyrus)
And the DC dreads I'll keep as "Real" Dreads - but trust me, I am quite tempted to go Contemptor.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

You've done great work with the sculpting and painting now, and as much I love dreads, I have 6 now, I can't wait to see what you do with them. 

My only little niggle is the guy in the 3rd pic, it might be the angle of the pic but his right arm looks almost flat and folded over at the elbow. Again, it could be the angle, great work, keep'em coming!

+rep for awesome GS skills!


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, I got my Epic 40K Warhound Titans - and set to work - and these will become my 3 "Rifleman" Dreads on the list.

These will need a lot of work - but I think these will end up awesome.


















Here it is after some more work, and GreenStuff.

Also, I made the "head" out of the citadel "Bastion" kit- it has a lot of great parts- but these heads are fantastic.










































And for those curious, here is a pic for a sense of Scale:









A special thank you to Alex, for the Dread and Plasticard and everything else (you know what you've done)

PS: There's gunna be 3 of these.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I'd have take normal riflemans. Personal Preferance. Yours fits better into the fluff however. Good Job


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Epic. 

;P


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I really like this stuff. I'm fond of the super bionic look and the custom work is great.


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Asamodai said:


> I really like this stuff. I'm fond of the super bionic look and the custom work is great.


Thank you, everyone.

There are times when I look down to the models - and I'm like "Is this even WORTH it?" 


And you guys have made sure it is - and I've not fully lost my mind.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

You'll have to beef it up some, and put it on a large base, but it looks definately doable. I was thinking it'd be way too small, but that looks good. I can't wait to see it further along in the process.


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry for the lack of updates lately. 
We're going through the great HUGE Yearly Inventory at work, so I've been exhausted lately.










































And here they are... WITH The autocannons attached! =D


































Slowly but surely, these things are getting done.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey Warhammerman, great looking army. Only question I have is did you rebase your warhounds to the dreadnaught sized base? In the same manner you can give them that extra little height to smack down the naysayers who might contest its size.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Those look great, and if you ever get the itch to play some epic you have 3 kitted out warhounds.


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Azune: I will totally base them! Just not yet, these are all messed up from paint and primer and the like and they'll stay until I've finished my basing on the base. Then a simple transplant.

Scythes: True that. I'd have to put them back on the bases they're on now.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Those epic warhounds are great. Great work all round on those!


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Its been a while, but I'm back!

New hours at work, and "The Yearly Inventory" have kept me away from all my fellow heretics, but no more!

First off - I realized that putting gun-sites on a robot-driven thing is silly - so I changed those out for Muzzle Breaks.

And I am very much happier with the result. If I get enough gumption (unlikely) i'll paint the exhaust holes in the muzzle break.

And I've (in my mind) Changed their names to be: 
*Legio Cybernetica Servo Robots*

Anyway! 


































And while I was add it.... I realized I had forgotten the Smoke Launchers, so I added those too (in the 'armpit' area)... and there was one other small thing I did..

I BASED THEM!


































































#3 is still in the works, but I'm sure I'll have that done soon enough.


Caio!


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Those look really good WH, maybe a little small, but still very good work. I like the free hand numbers on the sides, very smooth and crisp. Good job.


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Scythes said:


> Those look really good WH, maybe a little small, but still very good work. I like the free hand numbers on the sides, very smooth and crisp. Good job.


Sad to say, but those numbers are transfers =(


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Well, they still look good, +what little rep I can give you if I can give it to you.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Just fantastic green stuffing there my friend. Have all the rep


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

This thread has been far too dead, for far too long!

I BRING UPDATES!

I know they're not 100% done yet, but a couple WIP shots never hurt =D

So - being AdMech - I asked myself "What would piss them off the most?" - and the answer I came up with was "Either OrkTech" which actually (in my mind) is more annoying then teeth-grinding, blood-boilingly mad cause they can't figure how it works.

So then I said "ChaosTech" - and that was it. The corruption of the machine spirit, and the bad nasty things they do to their tech.

So- when it came to doing the 5 "Servo Dreadnaoughts" (DC Dreads) I decided to have some fun, and have them tearing apart a defiler =D




































































































More to come in time =D


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

OOps! Missed one!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I've just gone tthrough this thread for the first time, and your GS skills have blown me away. That counts as Tycho wouldn't look out of place on the GW website. Love the idea of the dreads pulling apart a defiler as well. Have a hefty smack of the rep hammer.


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

UPDATES!

First, a close-up on the "Claws" / CCW (Manglers)










































Do, please enjoy.
(PS: Thank you my friend. You know whom you are.)


----------



## lockeF (Feb 18, 2011)

Man, this is an awesome army and your sculpting skills are unbelievable. I love the HQ (so impressive) and I love the dreads. Have some rep for dedication and mad painting and sculpting skills.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

:shok: Wow! Truly impressive work, +rep.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

That`s just bloody amazing. Great work, + rep


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Fantastic work! love the dreads! The HQ sculpt is quite nice too!

+rep


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow, your army has come on a lot since I last checked it out. Your green stuff is still awesome and I love those dreads, all of them!! The riflemen really look the part. 

+rep

Rev


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

And now, I've started to throw some paint around on them Dreads.

and sorry for the slow down in posting - turns out someone out there wanted to give me money to make their stuff... so I did that for a while lol.



























































And here are some base coats on the next one: 


















And, someone pointed out I never posted pictures of the finished #3 Servo Robot! 
Gasp!
So.... here it is! 

















Again, thanks to my buddy Alex for his help in this project.

And a thanks to everyone who is following me in this endeavor =D 
Its cool to do something for yourself - its even better when other people like it too.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

awesome army dude


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

those dreads are beyond snazzy, cheers


----------



## Glokkss (Jul 31, 2011)

My god your good with green stuff. I can barely make Nurgly looking blobs let alone an entirely converted army like yours! Great stuff mate.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

You are the Omnisiah, I'm sure.


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Its been a while, but here is the latest update off the work bench.

Servo-Dread #2

































































I really like how these guys are coming out. I plan on magnetizing the magna-grapplers - so I can have them as an option or not. I had assembled them before I realized I wanted them to be magnetized. It'll be a lil work, but its no huge deal =D


----------



## Vereor (Mar 21, 2011)

Truely delicious work. Praise to the Omnissiah! Have some rep!

And good to see more people with dread fetishes out their, I was afraid I was the only one :crazy:


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Vereor said:


> And good to see more people with dread fetishes out their, I was afraid I was the only one :crazy:


Hardly!

There are 11 dreads in this army =D And at least 1 in all my other Space Marine armies n_n 

Take a look back over the last couple pages, and you'll see how I did the different types differently (Rifleman Dreads done one way, Furioso done another, and these Death Company ones another)


----------



## Vereor (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah, I saw the Riflemen dreads after sifting through the thread. Great idea with using the Epic Warhounds for them.

I must say i'm curious to see what you do with the Libby Furioso's. What exactly are you planning to have them count as? Also, is it safe to predict that their wings of blood is going to be in the form of jet packs or something similar? :wink:


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Vereor said:


> Yeah, I saw the Riflemen dreads after sifting through the thread. Great idea with using the Epic Warhounds for them.
> 
> I must say i'm curious to see what you do with the Libby Furioso's. What exactly are you planning to have them count as? Also, is it safe to predict that their wings of blood is going to be in the form of jet packs or something similar? :wink:


The Inqusitior figs are the Furiso Libby's.
One has a huge Servopack Rig, the other has large Mechadendrites. The last will have a veritable fleet of Servo Skulls. =D

The various powers won't be modeled in, since they wont need to be and could possibly be the new powers too.


----------



## Vereor (Mar 21, 2011)

Ah very cool. 

What I meant to say really was what Ad Mech unit will they be used to represent, like how you've made the rifleman dreads Servo Bots, what will the Furioso's be in the overall scheme of the army? Or havent you really made your mind up about them yet? :victory:

Also, what the heck is a Mechadendrite?


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Vereor said:


> Ah very cool.
> 
> What I meant to say really was what Ad Mech unit will they be used to represent, like how you've made the rifleman dreads Servo Bots, what will the Furioso's be in the overall scheme of the army? Or havent you really made your mind up about them yet? :victory:
> 
> Also, what the heck is a Mechadendrite?


They'll be Technomancers =D Guys so cybered up they've become huge (dread sized) lol

And a Mechadendrite is best explained as "Doctor Octopus of 40K"


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Just now looking at this thread, and I've got to say, your incredibly good. Love everything so far, going to have to bookmark this thread to keep checking on it. Keep up the good work! +rep


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

Very impressive work man your GS skill is awesome.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm amazed that GW or FW haven't made a Admech army before because the fluff for them is awesome! I'm so so tempted to get on to the next


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Hellados said:


> I'm amazed that GW or FW haven't made a Admech army before because the fluff for them is awesome! I'm so so tempted to get on to the next


I'd even take them as a "sub list" like the inquisition was for grey knights. 

That's what I wanna see...more sub-lists. SoB get Ecclesiastic sublist, blue-book marines can get AdMech (or, more ideal for me would be an Iron Hands codex w/ an AdMech sublist!)


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

SM have got IG, god that list is broken as hell atm!


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Hellados said:


> SM have got IG, god that list is broken as hell atm!


As allies.
And yeah, the trial run for that was the FW "Tyrants Legion" list and that is even more fun IMO cause of the special character and special rules (use the IG as Meat Shields)


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Tyrants legion?? links? 

sorry for stealing your plog a bit but we do love it and your idea, I'm thinking (now) about using another codex to represent admech for my IG or BA, i wonder if GK would work....

I think someone like Einstein said something about stimulating debate is a very valuable outcome in the modern world


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Hellados said:


> Tyrants legion?? links?
> 
> sorry for stealing your plog a bit but we do love it and your idea, I'm thinking (now) about using another codex to represent admech for my IG or BA, i wonder if GK would work....
> 
> I think someone like Einstein said something about stimulating debate is a very valuable outcome in the modern world


http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Tyrant's_Legion
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/a/allies.pdf

*Imperial Armour Volume Nine - The Badab War, Part One, pp. 173-175 *


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Your sculpting skills with GS are amazing, and i love the painting too!

+ Reps


----------



## Remeriel (Jul 9, 2012)

Your painting is fantastic, but your modelling and GS skills? Inspirational!

+ Rep for sure!


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, time for another update!

Here is my answer for the Furioso Librarian!
A "Technomancer" - a techpriest/techmarine that has gone under such excessive replacements, they've grown to huge proportions.

The "Psyker Powers" are now "implants" 


































And now... *PAINTED*









































































After a bit, I realized the Sevro Arms were too...wimpy.
So I'm buffing this out to be a more complete Servo Harness =D


----------



## Regnear67 (Mar 7, 2012)

wow! I am very jealous od your GS skills here's some rep+


----------



## Vereor (Mar 21, 2011)

Awesome stuff as per usual. Great to see how well the Furioso stand in came out!


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, now comes for some more fantastic stuff!

Finished up Technomancer #3

He is the "Servo-Skull Master" Technomancer. He even has a Servo Skull, of his OWN SKULL!

Hardcore dude =D

Also set a Space Hulk CAT on there, to really sell it =D


































So, cause ya'll know I'm a HUGE sucker for Group Shots:









There we go!
Enjoy! =D


----------



## RedInventor (Oct 30, 2012)

Man all these look amazing, especially that Technomancer. Absolutely love your work man. Definitely would love to have the skills to put something like this together.


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Well everyone....

GROUP SHOT TIME!

My AdMech army, and my friends AdMech army together.

Everything, except my drop pods, is here =D


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

OMG so amazing... your GS skills are truly inspired and your painting is not too shabby either 

Guys, even if you already repped him do it again because it all reset.
+rep for sure


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Loving the Inquisitor models in there. They look a bit too similar when side by side, but we don't see enough of that range any more, so well done.


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Well everyone, its been a DAMNED long time!

But time to blow the dust off this thread and start it up again.


First off, as a compliment to what has already been built is: 
DROP PODS!

























Another wonderful custom work by Inquisitor Alex. 

We have some ChapterHouse metal-ribbed drop-pod doors added on.
See the fine automatic Storm Bolter coming out of an iris.

coming soon:
Adeptus Mechancius, Imperial Knight!!


----------

